# Horse wanted for riding.



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hiya

Is there anyone in the Basildon area who would like some help with their horse?

I am available 1-2 days a week and would be happy to take on all stable duties for those days in return for a bit of riding. When i say riding I just mean hacking out.

I have had horses on loan before so know what I am doing.

Im looking for something over 14.2, preferably a large cob type.

If anyone needs a bit of help please let me know! Thank you!!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Why dont you get in contact with some local riding schools, lots of them will let you work for a morning and get a free ride (lesson) after?
Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Its a shame your not closer. I have been really keen to find a sensible person to just hack my 14.2 connie but everyone wants to race around hammering him over jumps


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Its a shame your not closer. I have been really keen to find a sensible person to just hack my 14.2 connie but everyone wants to race around hammering him over jumps


It is so difficult when its your own horse, I wanted to find a sharer for mine not long a go, met one girl and she was scared of riding her so put me right off as she had told me previously she was experienced with the type of horse Star is. Made me think what would have happened if she did get on her and that I wouldn't trust anyone I dont know looking after my horse when I'm not there :confused1:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I had a young girl riding mine (well, 16), i was very reluctant as i wanted an adult for him as im not on a yard, just some rented fields and have a 4 yr old old as well who is very, very sensible for her age, but still a 4 year old and a very large breed (friesian). I actually ended the share last week as there had been an incident at the fields where my youngster had panicked and bolted off round the field and the sharer was there trying to calm her down, which i appreciate her doing 100%! BUT, if she had of got injured (or worse...!!) i'd have never forgiven myself so i think i would only opt for an experienced adult now who i would feel a bit more comfortable with handling my youngster as well. Unfortunately, cos of the size of my pony, although i got about 50 enquires almost all of those were from kids  Just wanting a pony to jump!! The only adult who came to see him was like the girl you mentioned - not as she had described herself at all!! She didnt even know how to tack him up and was all over the place when she got on him. He is an ex top jumping pony so certainly not a novice ride, as i put clearly in the advert!! So that was a no go!

Unfortunately a lot of people want to use a share as a cheap way of getting riding time cos lessons around here are about £30 an hour and i was offering unlimited riding for just £10 a week! If only i could find someone like the OP nearby...!!!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

It is very very difficult when it comes to putting your trust in someone you barely know with something as precous as a horse! I have gone right off the idea and have decided I would rather work her than something happen because someone had told me this that and the other and not actually have a clue.
Mine is a 16.3 tb Mare so as you can imagine, as safe as she is, needs someone experienced purely because of her size!! Mine knows when someone is nervous with her and this makes her spooky and take the mickey because she needs someone to give her the confidence to get her to do as she is told without being scared of everything. She is defiately one who will test her rider, although she will not do anything to hurt the rider, she will pull all the strings to make the rider think she is by putting her head right in the air, ears back as soon as u tell her off, my friends that have ridden her hate it because they just think she is going to rear when she wont! lol 
Apart from the fact a total stranger would NEVER be able to tack her up, when I first bought her I had to have 3 people just to get her saddle and bridle on because she would do anything possible to get away from it lol :scared:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds like you guys have had some fun and games with your horses!!

ive loaned a horse in the past but got completely taken for a ride (excuse the pun) by the owner and its put me off!

I have rung round the riding schools, none of them need help at the mo cos the weather is nice and all the kids are helping out for free! they suggested i try back when its cold as they can never get the help then.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

You are right, some loans can go wrong, had the experience myself in the past, but not all are like that! 
Have a look around and make some calls if you find any, arrange to go and try the horse and your best bet is to discuss having a contract in place, if the owner will sign you know they have no issues or concerns about the agreement details. I have only had a contract with one of my shares and that was the one that worked out until I got my new horse believe it or not! 

You just need to make sure you include in the agreement contract: 
-when either party wish to end the loan, how much notice is needed
-what you are aloud to do with the horse, alone or with the owner there
-how much contribution needed, if any
-what you will be responsible for on your days of loaning
-insurance deatils
and anything else either party wish to include!

As long as you cover your back so you cant for example get a text one day saying you are not welcome anymore and vice versa, there should be nothing to worry about!
Just make sure the horse is well suited to your ability and you should be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hiya i work in basildon  and have a pony in Rayleigh/hullbridge.

I have my OH sister looking after Sonny a couple of days a week, but if you ever wanted to come down and ride your more than welcome. Im really chilled out and Sonny is as good as gold, Having a horse is such a financial restraint epically in this recession, and certainly not cheap pet to have!

Also riding schools will not do free lessons anymore, your best bet is to put local advertisements up in tack shops.

(Pets at home- Pitsea, look on hooked on horses on the net (also add them on Facebook) Battlesbridge tack shop and even look in the essex rider.) Essex Equestrian Magazine - Essex Horse Shows & Tack Shops - Horse News for the Essex Rider

Piccys of my boy - http://www.petforums.co.uk/horse-chat/108974-wanted-girls-horses.html

Let me know. xx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> Hiya i work in basildon  and have a pony in Rayleigh/hullbridge.
> 
> I have my OH sister looking after Sonny a couple of days a week, but if you ever wanted to come down and ride your more than welcome. Im really chilled out and Sonny is as good as gold, Having a horse is such a financial restraint epically in this recession, and certainly not cheap pet to have!
> 
> ...


wow Laura that is a lovely offer, thank you so much!! ive pmd you xxx


----------

